# Freebsd live usb



## urello (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello. I'm going to make FreeBSD live usb based on FreeBSD-8.3-RELEASE-i386-livefs.iso. The iso is 271 Megabytes, but after I copy its content to usb drive its volume increases to 971 Megabytes. I tried different methods of copying (tar,cp,cpio) but with the same result. Could anyone help?


----------



## chatwizrd (Jul 23, 2012)

What do you expect you are uncompressing data.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 23, 2012)

Hard links in /rescue probably account for some of that.  But why start with an install CD from 8.3 when bsdinstall(8) already has a working live CD setup?  Better yet, mfsBSD.


----------

